# longterm charter



## timoniere (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm seeking for me longterm charter on private basis. for the period from august to october 2006. I'm looking for a ship (+/- 35 feet) to use it for approx. 8 to 10 weeks. 
Preferred : mediterranean sea but could be worldwide as well. 
I hold the austrian FB3 certificate, a lot of experience (offshore sailing for aprox. 2 decades) and bring in the necessary sense of responsibility.

Maybe someone needs to get his ship transferred...

I'm thankful for any tip !

best regards
Pedro

[email protected]


----------

